# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Si te testojme mikrofonin

## benseven11

Si te testojme mikrofonin.
Si fillim kontrollohen volumet e zerit. Fig 1,2,3 dhe behen veprimet nga 1 ne 7.

----------


## benseven11

Shkarkohet ky program falas
http://www.expstudio.com/download/expaudioeditor.exe
 dhe kur hapet del figura e pare si me poshte.
Lidh mikrofonin mbrapa kompjuterit,te karta e zerit ose paneli audio i madherbordit mbrapa kompjuterit.
Shiko figuren e dyte dhe te trete.Sigurohu qe mikrofoni eshte lidhur me portin Mikrofon mbrapa kompjuterit..
Testimi i mikrofonit behet duke klikuar sipas rradhes ne figure 1-6.
Komentet:
1.Klik ne recording(tekst vertikal)
2.Klik te trekendeshi zi,hap menune dhe zgjedh karten e zerit ose chipsin audio(realtek,AC 97...).
3.Klik ne trekendeshin e zi dhe zgjedh mikrofon.
4.Klik ne Aksion.Ne menune e aksionit klik ne record.Menjehere fillo te flasesh ne mikrofon per 20 sekonda"test 1234,test 1234,test 1234"
Nqs mikrofonin e ke te zakonshem jo te lidhur me kufje,qe mbahet ne dore ose i mbeshtetur ne mbeshtetse ne tavoline,do e degjosh  test 1234 ne altoparlantet ne kompjuter.Sigurohu qe te pika 3 e kesaj figure te zgjidhet ne menu desktop/laptop audio(per laptopat).http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showpo...2&postcount=15
Nqs mikrofoni eshte i integruar me kufje,pra eshte pjese e kufjeve,zerin do e degjosh ne kufje. Sigurohu qe te pika 3 e figures ne kete faqe te kesh te zgjedhur headphones.http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showpo...2&postcount=15
5.Ndalo regjistrimin duke klikuar te butoni 5.
6.Klik ne File dhe zgjedh save as.Te dritarja tjeter klik ne rrethin mp3 dhe ok.
Skedari e ruan ku te duash ne desktop,ne C:/ etj
7.E hap skedarin e ruajtur mp3.Nqs do degjosh zerin test 1234.....kjo tregon qe mikrofoni punon ne rregull.

----------


## benseven11

Nqs mikrofoni perseri nuk punon,atehere klik ne start/kontroll panel.Aty klik ne 
ikonen Sound dhe audio devices.Do dale figura me poshte dhe behen veprimet
nga 1,ne 4.

----------


## argjenddre

nice tuto bro

----------

